# Olympus to introduce f/1.2 lenses?



## PropilotBW (Nov 17, 2015)

While it's just a rumor here, 43rumors, This could potentially be an exciting advancement for the Micro Four Thirds system.  
I like seeing my system I've invested a bunch of money in advance in the right direction!

While there are options already offering f/0.95, the lenses are manual focus only.   I guarantee the Olympus lenses will come at a steep price, but they should offer some pro-quality specs.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 17, 2015)

Olympus patents + f/1.2 - Yahoo Search Results

Yeah...this might come true.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 17, 2015)

I don't get it... I thought some of the key attractions to M4/3 were light-weight, compactness and [comparitively] lower prices.  This is going to be large, heavy, and expensive one would assume...


----------



## PropilotBW (Nov 17, 2015)

tirediron said:


> I don't get it... I thought some of the key attractions to M4/3 were light-weight, compactness and [comparitively] lower prices.  This is going to be large, heavy, and expensive one would assume...



Comparing micro four thirds lenses to their equivalent full frame counterparts, they're still a fraction of the size and weight.  We will just have to wait and see, I guess!


----------



## speedliner (Nov 12, 2016)

The 25mm,1.2 is out. It's images look exceptional but the price is high.  I wouldn't buy an m43 body with this lens for portraits over a FF with a high 50mm, but if you have m43 for other reasons, value the best possible bokeh and weather sealing then it's a great addition to the m43 system.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

